# Anyone use the Oakley Flight Deck?



## RidgeRider (Jan 12, 2015)

***bump***


----------



## Lewis (Jan 18, 2015)

I dont have a pair of flightdeck but I purchased a pair of Oakley Canopy and they were brilliant this year. No fogging and really good peripheral vision.


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

There's a recent thread with a tonne of responses about the Flight Decks.
Try searching for it.


----------

